
Schools should teach pupils gardening skills to instil a passion for environment - Biba89
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/jul/21/britain-failing-to-teach-new-generation-of-gardeners-skills-crisis
======
a0-prw
Because we have had really positive experiences with giving them f.ex an
appreciation of mathematics by teaching maths in school. Not.

